# Dysthymia



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi all

I haven't been writing for a while, but now again I'm so fed up with everything that's wrong in my life that I want to write out something of it. So,

Any other dysthymic people around? I think, I've suffered from this condition for five years and it probably increased the level of my social anxiety which hadn't been bad previously. At the moment it is the biggest obstacle for overcoming both diseases. First, I'm often tired because I've problems falling asleep and tend to oversleep in the morning. This interferes with my ability to study effectively and makes my performance worse in social situations. Secondly, anhedonia (ie. the lack of pleasure in daily activities) and the lack of motivation leads to procrastination and doing only the minimum, even though I know from experience that I feel better when I'm around good people and do things. I just don't seem to be able to get out my front-door. Actually, nowadays, I'm not very bad at anticipatory anxiety so that's not a big deal. I also have propralonol which reduces all physical symptoms of anxiety and therefore I am fully functional in social situations. It's the psychological and behavioural (avoidance and procrastination) aspects of SAD and dysthymia that I need to overcome. The paradox is, I know how to help myself and I have a plan for it, but I don't feel like doing nothing. Nothing matters much (I rarely feel emotions such as joy, pleasure or sadness – except the latter when I'm having an episode of major depression), and to some extent I've lost the sense of time because every day is like the previous -- SSDD as Stephen King put it. 

I've no official diagnosis for dysthymia, but I think it's quite obvious when you look at the clinical symptoms listed is DSM-IV. Because I don't have the clinical experience of a qualified psychiatrist, I may be missing something, but nevertheless, diagnosis is only a label and symptoms the physical reality that matters. So, I would like to hear experiences from other dysthymic people around here, and especially: how much influence has anhedonia had in your life? Do you feel like you can't find the motivation to help yourself even if you want to? The problem with dysthymia setting it apart from the major depressive disorder is that it is not obvious that you have it if you don't know it's symptoms. Many people can live with this disorder for many years not recognising it because it's effect on your mood and your daily functionality is not so dramatic as in the major depressive disorder.

BTW, I wrote this message without heavily consulting my dictionary. Maybe I'm not that pathologically perfectionist after all.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

Everyday is exactly the same-Nine Inch Nails
^
The above song accurately describes my everyday mood.I don't know if it's dysthymia or depression or
whatever (anyway what's the difference... :get ) but I know I have it.

The f'ked up part is that I only go from SA (when I'm around people at college) to "dysthymia" and back
without the in-between. Very rarely, say once a month, do I wake up feeling like my old self and when I
do everything feels so exciting I love everybody and that kind of crap :lol

Anyway join the club.


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

Why I'm talking specifically about dysthymia is because for me it's probably totally independent condition and not caused by SAD. Both my uncles have suffered from depression and the other one commited suicide as a result, so there is very likely a strong genetic link to my condition. I remember having read about a research that found a correlation between the dysthymia diagnosis and history of depression in the immenient family. I couldn't find that article now, but I'll look at it later. My dad, mom and possibly gramma too have suffered from SAD and panic disorder, so I've got a really bloody coctail of genes. At least I'm not getting bald.

Dysthymia often begins in your teens and it's often characterised by atypical symptoms eg. your mood being reactive to what happens around you -- ie. I've felt happy during the several occasions when I've been doing something really positive such as being abroad on vacation.

If my dysthymia is caused by genetic factors and if a neurochemical pathology is involved, it raises a question, how should I approach the recovery. Should I take antidepressants? I've read Feeling Good by David Burns and his opinion is that mild depression should be treated with cognitive behavioural therapy. Research results show that CBT can actually alter the chemistry of brain. I think that's great because I don't feel very comfortable with the side effects of SSRIs. However, I've not yet found the persistence to actually do the CBT.



masterridley said:


> Very rarely,say once a month,do I wake up feeling like my old self and when I
> do everything feels so exciting I love everybody and that kind of crap :lol


I too get these wake-ups occassionally when I'm around some nice people and feel very good that day but after a couple of days I'm back to feeling ****ty. Maybe I should be involved with people everyday, but that's when the SA kicks in because I don't feel very capable of building a relationship.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ive been dysthmic for over 10 years. The only pleasure i get is from being with my bf and using opiates.


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

I don't know if I have Dysthymia, but I have a lot of trouble getting just about anything done. I tend to just not care. What helps me the most are stimulants like Adderall and Ritalin. They give me that drive to get things done.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I feel very little pleasure in my life. I don't think it's an mood disorder per se, more like a cognitive issue. I don't allow myself to feel pleasure. I don't respect myself or care for myself enough to seek it out. My extremely neurotic tendencies make it difficult for me to enjoy anything. I'm too fixated on other things to let myself relax and have fun.


----------



## ilikeshinythings274 (Nov 13, 2007)

My friends has dysthymia. He dropped out of high school during his senior year merely because he skipped a lot of school. Now he's at clinic and has been there for a year. He's 19 and doesn't have his license nor does he care about getting his license. He doesn't like being at the clinic but isn't doing anything to get out. :stu


----------



## Noirette (Sep 6, 2008)

I've had this for five years.


----------

